# need for speed underground 2 wont load



## soldier1232007 (Dec 19, 2007)

I've tried before and thought it may have been a defective disc...i've bought another since then and same problem. Loads to 53% on the first disc and then just stops. Loaded and played other similar games with no problems.

galaxy graphics accelerator card
P5K-E motherboard
intel core 2 quad processor


----------



## RockmasteR (Aug 10, 2007)

The installation never completes?

Or after installing u cant enter the game?


----------



## soldier1232007 (Dec 19, 2007)

the game does not complete loading...i've loaded other games since....heaps of memeory left....not sure if there is a block on an application that i need to unblock. any advice would be appreciated


----------



## dragon_king (Dec 19, 2007)

Reinstall the game. Or you need to read NFSU2 FAQ first. If I remember, this game is not compatible with some graphic cards.


----------



## soldier1232007 (Dec 19, 2007)

This is the info i have been able to download.....

operating system - Pass
system memory - pass
Processor speed - pass
directx version - pass
display device - NVIDIA geforce 8600 gts - unknown compatability
display memory - pass
display driver - 6.14.11.6218 - unknown compatability
sound device - pass
sound driver- 5.10.01.6110 - unknown compatability

Do i have a problem???


----------



## RockmasteR (Aug 10, 2007)

Try to re-install the game then download the latest game patch from www.gamespot.com or other sites that review games...
install the patch, then try the game again
good luck


----------



## soldier1232007 (Dec 19, 2007)

Thanks for the tip but.....

downloaded the patch...that did not work. It loads to 53% (still) and reads "MOVIES\blank.vp6"

Is it a video card problem??


----------



## pharoah (Aug 28, 2006)

how many windows updates do you have?you may be missing something the game needs if your operating system isnt up to date.


----------

